# Determining if you're prone to gyno



## stfuandliftbtch (Nov 3, 2010)

is there any way to determine if you are prone to gyno easily then just getting it and knowing your prone? Or is there a simpler way, such as a kind of blood test or something


----------



## SUPERFLY1234 (Nov 3, 2010)

that is the million dollar question. if you know that then you be a millionaire.


----------



## underscore (Nov 3, 2010)

Everyone is prone to gyno, just take enough AAS and you will grow tits. Some take more than others, but why does it matter? Is there any reason to not take an AI? The only weight gain you mainly lose is water weight, unless you enjoy that.


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Nov 3, 2010)

underscore said:


> Everyone is prone to gyno, just take enough AAS and you will grow tits. Some take more than others, but why does it matter? Is there any reason to not take an AI? The only weight gain you mainly lose is water weight, unless you enjoy that.



Yes,

1.) to save money 
2.) a lot of strength comes from estrogen..less estrogen=less strength=less gains. so i hear.


----------



## OutWhey (Nov 3, 2010)

There are products that can be purchased to prevent the chance of getting minor gyno. A friend of mine was gyno prone and was directed to try out the Forma-Stanzol during the cycle. He took 6 pumps a day and never had a sign of gyno


----------



## BillHicksFan (Nov 4, 2010)

I know many guys who refuse to use an AI because "it reduces your gains." 
Is there any truth to this?

None of them have any gyno that I know off.


----------



## SFW (Nov 4, 2010)

hows about you stfu and lift.

seriously tho...AI's reduce gains big time. if youre not prone, run gear for the first couple of weeks without an AI and watch the pounds pack on.


----------



## BillHicksFan (Nov 4, 2010)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> hows about you stfu and lift.
> 
> seriously tho...AI's reduce gains big time. if youre not prone, run gear for the first couple of weeks without an AI and watch the pounds pack on.


 
If your not prone then why run an AI at all? During my last cycle I decided to taper off aromasin while running 500mg of test a week and 40mg dbol ED and had no signs of gyno.

If a person is not gyno prone would it make sense to use an AI only when running high doses of test?


----------



## SFW (Nov 4, 2010)

> If your not prone then why run an AI at all?


because gyno isnt the only problem. Elevated estradiol can contribute to high cholesterol (im fairly certain), acne, elevated stroke risk, heart attack risk, edema and high bp, higher cancer risk, lower sex drive, adipose storage. etc etc the list goes on.

for the short term, say 3-4 wks, in an overall healthy adult, it shouldnt be a major problem.


----------



## Life (Nov 4, 2010)

Every man is gyno prone. It just depends on _how_ prone you are. Get enough weight on you and you'll get man tits, AAS or no. I think Mr. Fantastico is right on AI usage..


----------



## SFW (Nov 4, 2010)

^ i should neg you for agreeing with me


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Nov 4, 2010)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> because gyno isnt the only problem. Elevated estradiol can contribute to high cholesterol (im fairly certain), acne, elevated stroke risk, heart attack risk, edema and high bp, higher cancer risk, lower sex drive, adipose storage. etc etc the list goes on.
> 
> for the short term, say 3-4 wks, in an overall healthy adult, it shouldnt be a major problem.





yea, my acne has been so bad it is ridiculous. I don;t even wear wife beaters to the gym anymore...everyone knows its from roids cuz it is SUPER BAD


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Nov 4, 2010)

stfuandliftbtch said:


> yea, my acne has been so bad it is ridiculous. I don;t even wear wife beaters to the gym anymore...everyone knows its from roids cuz it is SUPER BAD



Using the tanning booth 3 times per week has helped reduce my acne quite a bit, even while on Tren and Test  

If you have not tried that, it might be worth a try.


----------



## SFW (Nov 4, 2010)

and benzoyl peroxide 10% creams work.

Tanning, using soap w/ salycic acid and tricolosan all work.


----------



## BillHicksFan (Nov 4, 2010)

chronicelite said:


> Using the tanning booth 3 times per week has helped reduce my acne quite a bit, even while on Tren and Test
> 
> If you have not tried that, it might be worth a try.


 

^^^^

Spot on.
I was ready to try accutane but 1 trip to the tanning booth worked like magic. Next time I break out I'll waste no time roasting those zits away. Grab some melanotan II just fot shits n giggles... oh and to help prevent skin cancer.


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Nov 4, 2010)

BillHicksFan said:


> ^^^^
> 
> Spot on.
> I was ready to try accutane but 1 trip to the tanning booth worked like magic. Next time I break out I'll waste no time roasting those zits away. Grab some melanotan II just fot shits n giggles... oh and to help prevent skin cancer.



i was going to get accutane but those commercials starting popping up about lawsuits against them for developing diseases like Chron's disease


----------

